# How to find out my Monthly GB internet usage?



## Anthony1uk

Hi,

I am currently using an unlimited DSL broadband through a router. But everyone i know has capped 'so many gigabytes a month' type internet ISP providers.

I was just therefore wondering if i could find out how much GB's i use on average in a month to see if i am paying over the odds paying for unlimited broadband.

I use my computer a _lot_ so i was just curious as to how many gigabytes i use.

My ISP is while the cheapest for this, their customer service is useless and doesnt have much of a clue, and that is when you actually get through to them (usually its a wait of 40-50 minutes on hold to speak to someone, and emails dont usually get answered until weeks or a month later).

So i was just considering changing to a cheaper capped service but dont want to be penalised if i use too much. And like i say i use the internet a lot.

So is there anyway to find out what my monthly internet use in GB's currently are

Thanks


----------



## peterdiva

Log on to your ISP account and there should be a record of all your previous usage.


----------



## Anthony1uk

Thanks but i have looked at my account page and it does not say on there,

Are there any freeware apps that may do this?

Thanks


----------



## koala

*NetMeter*. Freeware, runs from the system tray, fully customizable.
Let it load at startup and it records daily, weekly and monthly data transfers and compiles it into a report. You can also set it to alert you when you're approaching your capped Gb/month amount.



EDIT: If you're in the UK try NTL's new 10mb broadband package which has a 75gig monthly allowance. I'm on their 2.5mb package and their service is excellent, only lost the connection once in 2 years, and that was just a few hours for maintenance.


----------

